# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  وماذا أصنع إذا كان القرآن أقوى من فرنسا؟!! من كتاب (قادة الغرب يقولون دمروا الإسلام)

## أبو مريم السني

*وماذا أصنع إذا كان القرآن أقوى من فرنسا؟!!كان الحاكم الفرنسي في الجزائر بمناسبة مرور مائة عام على احتلالها يقول: 
«يجب أن نزيل القرآن العربي من وجودهم ... ونقتلع اللسان العربي من ألسنتهم حتى ننتصر عليهم»
وقد أثار هذا المعنى حادثة جرت في فرنسا وهي إنها من أجل القضاء على القرآن في نفوس شباب الجزائر قامت بتجربة عملية قامت بانتقاء عشر فتيات مسلمات جزائريات أدخلتهن الحكومة الفرنسية في المدارس الفرنسية وألبستهن الثياب الفرنسية ولقنتهن الثقافة الفرنسية وعلمتهن اللغة الفرنسية فأصبحن كالفرنسيات تماما.
وبعد أحد عشر عاما من الجهود هيأت لهن حفلة تخرج رائعة دعي إليها الوزراء والمفكرون والصحفيون ... 
ولما ابتدأت الحفلة فوجيء الجميع بالفتيات الجزائريات يدخلن بلباسهن الإسلامي الجزائري ...
فثارت ثائرة الصحف الفرنسية وتساءلت: 
ماذا فعلت فرنسا في الجزائر إذن بعد مرور مائة وثمانية وعشرين عاما!!!؟؟
أجاب لاكوست وزير المستعمرات الفرنسى «وماذا أصنع إذا كان القرآن أقوى من فرنسا؟!!» 

المصدر 
جريدة "الأيام": العدد 7780، الصادر بتاريخ 6 كانون أول، 1962.
كتاب "قادة الغرب يقولون دمروا الإسلام أبيدوا أهله" جلال العالم عبد الودود يوسف الدمشقي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مخطط الغرب الصليبي لتدمير الإســـلام بعد فشل الحروب الصليبية الأولى التي استمرت قرنين كاملين في القضاء على الإسلام قاموا بدراسة واعية لكيفية القضاء على الإسلام وأمته وبدأوا منذ قرنين يسعون بكل قوة للقضاء على الإسلام.
كانت خطواتهم كما يلي:
أولا - القضاء على الحكم الإسلامي:
بإنهاء الخلافة الإسلامية المتمثلة بالدولة العثمانيةالتي كانت رغم بعد حكمها عن روح الإسلام إلا أن الأعداء كانوا يخشون أن تتحول هذه الخلافة من خلافة شكلية إلى خلافة حقيقية تهددهم بالخطر.
كانت فرصتهم الذهبية التي مهدوا لها طوال قرن ونصف هي سقوط تركيا مع حليفتها ألمانيا خاسرة في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
دخلت الجيوش الإنكليزية واليونانية والإيطالية والفرنسية أراضي الدولة العثمانية وسيطرت على جميع أراضيها ومنها العاصمة اسطنبول.
ولما ابتدأت مفاوضات مؤتمر لوزان لعقد صلح بين المتحاربين اشترطت إنكلترا على تركيا أنها لن تنسحب من أراضيها إلا بعد تنفيذ الشروط التالية:
أ - إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية وطرد الخليفة من تركيا ومصادرة أمواله.
ب - أن تتعهد تركيا بإخماد كل حركة يقوم بها أنصار الخلافة.
ج- أن تقطع تركيا صلتها بالإسلام.
د - أن تختار لها دستورا مدنيا بدلا من دستورها المستمد من أحكام الإسلام .
فنفذ الهالك كمال أتاتورك الشروط السابقة فانسحبت الدول المحتلة من تركيا.
ولما وقف كرزون وزير خارجية إنكلترا في مجلس العموم البريطاني يستعرض ما جرى مع تركيا احتج بعض النواب الإنكليز بعنف على كرزون واستغربوا كيف اعترفت إنكلترا باستقلال تركيا التي يمكن أن تجمع حولها الدول الإسلامية مرة أخرى وتهجم على الغرب.
فأجاب كرزون: «لقد قضينا على تركيا التي لن تقوم لها قائمة بعد اليوم ..لأننا قضينا على قوتها المتمثلة في أمرين الإسلام والخلافة». فصفق النواب الإنكليز كلهم وسكتت المعارضة .
ثانيا: القضاء على القرآن ومحوه:
لأنهم كما سبق أن قلنا يعتبرون القرآن هو المصدر الأساسي لقوة المسلمين وبقاؤه بين أيديهم حيا يؤدي إلى عودتهم إلى قوتهم وحضارتهم.
يقول غلادستون: «ما دام هذا القرآن موجودا فلن تستطيع أوروبة السيطرة على الشرق، ولا أن تكون هي نفسها في أمان» .
ويقول المبشر وليم جيفورد بالكراف: «متى توارى القرآن ومدينة مكة عن بلاد العرب يمكننا حينئذ أن نرى العربي يتدرج في طريق الحضارة الغربية بعيدا عن محمد وكتابه».
هذه غايتهم وهذا هدفهم:
أولا: إسقاط الخلافة التي كانت تجمع المسلمين تحت راية واحدة.
وثانيا: القضاء على القرآن ومحوه ..
أفيقوا يا شباب المسلمين وتعرفوا علي اعداء امتكم الذين لاينامون عنكم وكيف يخططون للقضاء على الإسلام ...
المصدر
كتاب دمروا الإسلام أبيدوا أهله جلال العالم*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حوار حدث مع ضابط عربي كبير وقع أسيرا في أيدي اليهود عام 1948 فدعاه قائد الجيش اليهودي إلى مكتبه قبيل إطلاق سراحه وتلطف معه في الحديث.
سأله الضابط المصري: «هل أستطيع أن أسأل لماذا لم تهاجموا قرية صور باهر؟».
وصور باهر قرية قريبة من القدس.
أطرق القائد الإسرائيلي إطراقة طويلة ثم قال: «أجيبك بصراحة إننا لم نهاجم صور باهر لأن فيها قوة كبيرة من المتطوعين المسلمين المتعصبين».
دهش الضابط المصري وسأل فورا: «وماذا في ذلك لقد هجمتم على مواقع أخرى فيها قوات أكثر .. وفي ظروف أصعب؟!».
أجابه القائد الإسرائيلي: «إن ما تقوله صحيح لكننا وجدنا أن هؤلاء المتطوعين من المسلمين المتعصبين يختلفون عن غيرهم من المقاتلين النظاميين يختلفون تماما فالقتال عندهم ليس وظيفة يمارسونها وفق الأوامر الصادرة إليهم بل هو هواية يندفعون إليها بحماس وشغف جنوني وهم في ذلك يشبهون جنودنا الذين يقاتلون عن عقيدة راسخة لحماية إسرائيل.
ولكن هناك فارقا عظيما بين جنودنا وهؤلاء المتطوعين المسلمين. إن جنودنا يقاتلون لتأسيس وطن يعيشون فيه أما الجنود المتطوعون من المسلمين فهم يقاتلون ليموتوا إنهم يطلبون الموت بشغف أقرب إلى الجنون ويندفعون إليه كأنهم الشياطين إن الهجوم على أمثال هؤلاء مخاطرة كبيرة يشبه الهجوم على غابة مملوءة بالوحوش ونحن لا نحب مثل هذه المغامرة المخيفة ثم إن الهجوم عليهم قد يثير علينا المناطق الأخرى فيعملون مثل عملهم فيفسدوا علينا كل شيء ويتحقق لهم ما يريدون».
دهش الضابط المصرى لإجابة القائد الإسرئيلي لكنه تابع سؤاله ليعرف منه السبب الحقيقي الذي يخيف اليهود من هؤلاء المتطوعين المسلمين.
قال له: «قل لي برأيك الصريح ما الذي أصاب هؤلاء حتى أحبوا الموت وتحولوا إلى قوة ماردة تتحدى كل شيء معقول؟!!».
أجابه الإسرائيلي بعفوية: «إنه الدين الإسلامي يا سيادة الضابط». ثم تلعثم، وحاول أن يخفى إجابته، فقال: «إن هؤلاء لم تتح لهم الفرصة كما أتيحت لك كي يدرسوا الأمور دراسة واعية تفتح عيونهم على حقائق الحياة وتحررهم من الخرافة وشعوذات المتاجرين بالدين إنهم لا يزالون ضحايا تعساء لوعد الإسلام لهم بالجنة التي تنتظرهم بعد الموت».
وتابع مسترسلا: 
«إن هؤلاء المتعصبين من المسلمين هم عقدة العقد في طريق السلام الذي يجب أن نتعاون عليه وهم الخطر الكبير على كل جهد يبذل لإقامة علاقات سليمة واعية بيننا وبينكم».
وتابع مستدركا، وكأنه يستفز الضابط المصرى ضد هؤلاء المسلمين: 
«تصور يا سيدي أن خطر هؤلاء ليس مقتصرا علينا وحدنا بل هو خطر عليكم أنتم أيضا. 
إذ أن أوضاع بلادكم لن تستقر حتى يزول هؤلاء وتنقطع صرخاتهم المنادية بالجهاد والاستشهاد في سبيل الله هذا المنطق الذي يخالف رقي القرن العشرين قرن علم وهيئة الأمم والرأي العام العالمي وحقوق الإنسان».
واختتم القائد الإسرائيلي حديثه بقوله: «يا سيادة الضابط أنا سعيد بلقائك وسعيد بهذا الحديث الصريح معك وأتمنى أن نلتقي لقاء قادما لنتعاون في جو أخوي لا يعكره علينا المتعصبون من المسلمين المهووسين بالجهاد وحب الاستشهاد في سبيل الله» 
المصدر
 كتاب دمروا الاسلام أبيدوا أهله 
مجلة " المسلمون " - العدد الأول من المجلد الثامن - شهر تموز عام 1963*

----------

